# selvä / selkeä



## Gavril

Which word would you recommend in these sentences?


Mikä selvä / selkeä taivas tänä yönä!

En kuullut mitään selvää / selkeää, vain vertahyytäviä kilahduksia.

Hänellä ei ole selvää / selkeää suunnitelmaa siitä, mitä hän haluaa tehdä kun valmistuu yliopistosta.

Kirjoitelma oli hyvin selvä / selkeä; mitään epäilyä ei jäänyt siitä, mitä kirjoittaja olisi tarkoittanut.

On ilmeistä, ettei hän muista selvästi / selkeästi tapahtumia. Hän ei muistaa esimerkiksi missä järjestyksessä ne tapahtuivat.


Hyvää keskielokuun perjantaita


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Mikä selkeä taivas tänä yönä!
> 
> En kuullut mitään selvää, vain vertahyytäviä kilahduksia.
> 
> Hänellä ei ole selvää / selkeää suunnitelmaa siitä, mitä hän haluaa tehdä kun valmistuu yliopistosta.
> 
> Kirjoitelma oli hyvin selkeä; mitään epäilyä ei jäänyt siitä, mitä kirjoittaja olisi tarkoittanut.
> 
> On ilmeistä, ettei hän muista selvästi tapahtumia. Hän ei muista esimerkiksi missä järjestyksessä ne tapahtuivat.
> 
> Hyvää keskielokuun perjantaita


This is my opinion; other Finns may disagree.

Hyvää keskiolutta perjantaina!


----------



## Gavril

> Mikä selkeä taivas tänä yönä!



Would the meaning be any different here if you replaced _selkeä _with _kirkas_?


----------



## Hakro

In this case _selkeä _and _kirkas_ are clearly synonyms.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> In this case _selkeä _and _kirkas_ are clearly synonyms.



Another thing occurred to me: what about,

_Mikä selkeä/kirkas _(= pilvetön)_ taivas tänä päivänä!

_Would the same words be used as when talking about the night sky?


----------



## Hakro

Yes, they can be used, and _kirkas_ is used especially for the night sky.


----------



## zandra16

_
En kuullut mitään selvää, vain vertahyytäviä kilahduksia._ You could also say "saada selvää" :
_En saanut mitään selvää, vain vertahyytäviä kilahduksia._


----------



## Gavril

Would you say that _selkeä _means "lucid" / "crystal clear", whereas _selvä _is simply "clear"?

And would the following translations therefore be correct?
_
Hän ymmärtää selvästi pörssiä. = _"He has a clear (but not necessarily perfect) understanding of the stock market" 

_Hän ymmärtää selkeästi pörssiä. = _"He has a flawless (or exceptionally good) understanding of the stock market."


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

Gavril said:


> Mikä selvä / selkeä taivas tänä yönä!
> 
> En kuullut mitään selvää / selkeää, vain vertahyytäviä kilahduksia.



In the first sentence I would say "Onpa selkeä taivas tänä yönä!". In my opinion the construction "mikä selkeä taivas.." sounds like translated literally from an other language to Finnish. And I think that _selkeä _is absolutely a better word in this sentence. "Kuinka selkeä taivas!" could work too, but it sounds more poetic.

In the second sentence, I'm also for the verb construction _saada selvää. _"En saanut mitään selvää, vain..."

Would you say that _selkeä _means "lucid" / "crystal clear", whereas _selvä _is simply "clear"? Yes.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Would you say that _selkeä _means "lucid" / "crystal clear", whereas _selvä _is simply "clear"?
> - I wouldn't say so, neither Nykysuomen sanakirja says so._
> Hän ymmärtää selvästi pörssiä. = _"He has a clear (but not necessarily perfect) understanding of the stock market"
> - To me this means "He obviously has understanding of the stock market".
> _Hän ymmärtää selkeästi pörssiä. = _"He has a flawless (or exceptionally good) understanding of the stock market."
> - I'd say "He has a clear understanding of the stock market".


As far as I know, _selvä_ and _selkeä_ are synonimous words for "clear" but both have some contexts where the other one won't fit.

_Selkeä_ is especially used for example for clear sky or weather, clear water, clear thought or memory.

_Selvä_ is especially used for example for clearly distinctive, easily understood, evident, plain, pure, obvious...

_Selkeä_ is nowadays often used instead of _selvä_, probably because the latter has a secondary meaning, "not drunk".


----------



## Hakro

Sofilius Tomera said:


> In the second sentence, I'm also for the verb construction _saada selvää. _"En saanut mitään selvää, vain..."


In this case you also have to add verb _kuulla_ after the comma:

"En saanut mitään selvää, _kuulin_ vain vertahyytäviä kiljahduksia."


----------

